# Things on AxMen that didn't really happen



## Grace Tree (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd like to see Melvin Lardy and Old man Rygard get married. Melvin, who used to be Melvina before she got the change married old man Rygard. Melvina wore white. Old man Rygard wore a T-Shirt. Browning was the best man but he kept dropping the ring because of his claw and old man Rygard started yelling at him. Melvina, seeing old man Rygard's darker side called off the wedding on the spot but it turns out she was pregnant and gave birth to a son who turn out to be the biggest butt fungus on the face of the earth and they named him Gabe. My wife, who loves to watch soaps, thinks it's a perfectly believable story line.
Phil


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 21, 2010)

S&S Logging earned enough money actually logging to get a new truck and a new boat.


----------



## ryan_marine (Dec 26, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> S&S Logging earned enough money actually logging to get a new truck and a new boat.



No he got a bail out from the gov. Just like every failed bank.

Ray


----------



## oldiron (Dec 30, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> S&S Logging earned enough money actually logging to get a new truck and a new boat.


 
Bud sadly not enough money to get safety chains for the trailer


----------



## Veteran (Jan 16, 2011)

oldiron said:


> Bud sadly not enough money to get safety chains for the trailer


 
Maybe also a 2 5/16 trailer ball .


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 18, 2011)

D&B Mack said:


> S&S Logging earned enough money actually logging to get a new truck and a new boat.


 
I figured the tv people paid for them..


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 18, 2011)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I figured the tv people paid for them..


 
:agree2:


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 19, 2011)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I figured the tv people paid for them..


 
That was my point, "Things on AxMen that didn't really happen" The two dip ####s didn't actually make enough money logging to buy a truck and boat, the show got them there.:smile-big:


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jan 22, 2011)

*.*



D&B Mack said:


> That was my point, "Things on AxMen that didn't really happen" The two dip ####s didn't actually make enough money logging to buy a truck and boat, the show got them there.:smile-big:


 
Im sure thats what happend but im glad they did. If the show is rigged those two are definatley not acting.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 22, 2011)

D&B Mack said:


> That was my point, "Things on AxMen that didn't really happen" The two dip ####s didn't actually make enough money logging to buy a truck and boat, the show got them there.:smile-big:


 
What show on TV is this NOT the case? At least - eventually.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 22, 2011)

PS how many shows have cameras positioned on the ball and under the trailer?


----------



## slowp (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought I heard the whistle blow a stop before the Alaskians continued pulling and broke the rigging...another case of bad editing? Or stop and fix it so it will break and provide excitement for the reality show?


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 23, 2011)

hey guys, im starting to think a lot of this show might be staged for the cameras, what do you think?
:watermelon:


----------

